# GRAFIK nun VIEL BESSER !



## Undertaker99 (13. September 2008)

Die Grafik hat sich Grundlegend verändert. Nun muss ich doch von der 7900 GT auf die 9800 GTX+ wechseln. Es ruckelt mehr , aber geniale Grafik


----------



## Wurstbroetle (13. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> Die Grafik hat sich Grundlegend verändert. Nun muss ich doch von der 7900 GT auf die 9800 GTX+ wechseln. Es ruckelt mehr , aber geniale Grafik




genial is was andres


----------



## LoserOwner (13. September 2008)

Bei mir hat sich gar nichts geändert. 

Aber was soll bei einem 33MB Patch auch schon die Grafik grundlegend verändern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAR_FAN (13. September 2008)

naja n bissl besser is es geworden
aber nicht gleich alles überbewerten...


----------



## Predator8000 (13. September 2008)

@ LoserOwner:

Du scheints dich ja richtig gut mit Games auszukennen bzw. Programmen,
nur weil der Patch nicht gleich 800 mb hat, kann man nichts verändern?

Kann man doch, denn wenn man den Code des Programms so umschreibt
das die Texturen in weiter Entfernung von der Qualität her genauso geladen
werden wie die in der Nähe seines Charakters hat man eine klare grafische
Verbesserung... Die "High Quality Textures" sind ja schon auf deinem Rechner,
man muss es nur ermöglichen sie auch in weiter Entfernung zu sehen, du pr0!

Dein Kommentar ist undurchdacht und fehl am Platz.

So nun zum Thema, die Grafik hat sich logischerweise nicht sehr viel verbessert,
aber diese matschigen Texturen habe ich gottseidank nichtmehr, die waren nämlich
furchtbar anzusehen, überhaupt auf meinem Samsung Full HD. *g*


----------



## etmundi (13. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> Die Grafik hat sich Grundlegend verändert. Nun muss ich doch von der 7900 GT auf die 9800 GTX+ wechseln. Es ruckelt mehr , aber geniale Grafik



Also bei meiner 7800 GT ruckelt nix.


----------



## Pizzakarton (13. September 2008)

Wurstbroetle schrieb:


> genial is was andres



ich sehe keinen Unterschied, ich bin aber auch schon vorher zufrieden gewesen


----------



## acaddo (13. September 2008)

die grafik is so geil , bin geblendet kann garnichts mehr sehn


----------



## LoserOwner (13. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> @ LoserOwner:
> 
> Du scheints dich ja richtig gut mit Games auszukennen bzw. Programmen,
> nur weil der Patch nicht gleich 800 mb hat, kann man nichts verändern?
> ...



Habe ich so nichts geschrieben, bitte genau lesen demnächst, ich habe etwas von *grundlegend* geschrieben.
Es sind keine neuen Texturen ins Spiel gekommen, es ist bei mir alles beim alten geblieben, ausser dass die GPU wohl mehr Speicher für Texturen adressieren kann, was bei meiner 8800 GT mit 1 GB VRAM beim Spielstart nun seltsamerweise für Ruckler sorgt, was vorher nicht der Fall war. Geändert hat sich optisch sonst aber rein gar nichts bei mir.


----------



## Predator8000 (13. September 2008)

Sozusagen hat es sich aber grundlegend geändert, ka wie du deine
Treiber konfiguriert hast, aber bei mir haben sich die Texturen eben
grundlegend verändert, ich habe nun schöne höher aufgelöste Texturen,
mehr aber auch nicht, is mir jednfalls nicht aufgefallen.

Und du kannst auch mal Lesen üben, ich hab geschrieben, es wäre möglich!

Du hast aber geschrieben, was soll sich grundlegend verändern bei einem
so kleinen Patch...

Und ich mein das is doch logisch das bei so einem Patch keine neuen Texturen
ins Spiel kommen, dies wäre aber auch nicht schlecht jo. (HD-texturen)


----------



## gebe (13. September 2008)

also ich muss mal sagen das sich an der grafik net viel getan hat, da müssen sie doch mehr nachbessern besonders im startgebiet des chaos. klar muss war auch auf standart rechnern laufen aber etwas mehr kann ich mir doch schon erwarten, vorallem in ner zeit von hdr oder aoc (grafiktechnisch).


bei mir ruckelt nix.
mein system:
q9450
8800gtx
4gb ram
vista ultimat

mfg


----------



## LoserOwner (13. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> Sozusagen hat es sich aber grundlegend geändert, ka wie du deine
> Treiber konfiguriert hast, aber bei mir haben sich die Texturen eben
> grundlegend verändert, ich habe nun schöne höher aufgelöste Texturen,
> mehr aber auch nicht, is mir jednfalls nicht aufgefallen.
> ...



Die Texturen haben dieselbe Auflösung wie vorher auch, da hat sich gar nichts geändert, vielleicht hattest Du vorher ja nicht alles auf hoch gestellt.

Ausserdem widersprichst Du Dir selbst:



Predator8000 schrieb:


> ...
> So nun zum Thema, die Grafik hat sich logischerweise nicht sehr viel verbessert,
> ...



Ja was denn nun? Grundlegend verändert oder *logischerweise* nicht sehr viel verbessert? Und wieso denn nun plötzlich doch logischerweise?

Deine eigenen Posts solltest Du bitte auch nochmal durchlesen bevor Du ohne nachzudenken und ohne genau gelesen zu haben drauflos schreibst, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kristallon (13. September 2008)

hieß es nicht, dass man die grafik noch nicht in aller pracht sehen kann?also erst nach der beta?oder wird das spiel nächste woche 100% so aussehen wie jetzt...weil ich finde, dass in der beta die grafik total egal ist,solange im endgame alles stimmt!


----------



## Predator8000 (13. September 2008)

LoserOwner, ok die Texturen haben sich vielleicht nicht verändert aber sie haben es möglich gemacht die Texturen die man vorher um einen
herum gesehen hat, jetzt auch in entfernterer Umgebung darstellen zu lassen, was vorher nicht der Fall war. Bei mir sieht das Spiel deswegen
jetzt besser aus. Mein Grafikkartentreiber und meine Einstellungen waren vorher auf dem Maximum, das sind sie auch jetzt.

Was hast du für ein System?
Ich spiele auf einem ASUS P5Q Pro Mainboard worauf mein Intel Core 2 Quad 2,6 ghz mit 4 gb RAM und einer Geforce 9800 GTX + "sitzen".

Das sich die "ganze" Grafik nicht grundlegend verändert hat stimmt aber. Die Animationen sind nicht wirklich smoother geworden und neue
Effekte konnte ich auch keine entdecken. Neue Texturen werden wenn dann erst frühestens zum Headstart kommen, logisch.

Was ist jetzt dein Problem bitte?

@ gebe:
Das Startgebiet des Chaos is mir ziemlich egal, denn da wird man sich ja eh nicht allzulange aufhalten, ich hoffe eher das die Endgame-Gebiete
besser aussehen.

@ Kristallon:
Das habe ich auch mal gehört, aber sicher kann man sich bei GOA nie sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eventuell werden wir ja überrascht, aber wie gesagt genaues weiss ich
leider nicht. Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt kann ich mir eine starke Grafikverbesserung aber durchaus vorstellen, grössere schönere Texturen (High Res / HD),
Neue Effekte, Smoothere Animationen, Glow-effekte, mal sehen.

Wichtig ist jedenfalls das ganze Paket und das stimmt für mich!


----------



## Kristallon (13. September 2008)

und selbst wenn nichts daran verändert wird-gefallen tut es mir trotzdem sehr und der kauf ist schon entschieden.Ich freue mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (13. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist jetzt dein Problem bitte?
> ...



Also ich habe überhaupt kein Problem, ich habe nur auf den Text des Threaderstellers geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Der schrieb:



Undertaker99 schrieb:


> Die Grafik hat sich Grundlegend verändert.
> ...



Was ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, daher meine Antwort darauf, dass sich bei mir nichts grundlegend verändert hat, womit Du scheinbar ein Problem hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rickrolled (13. September 2008)

> Klick <

für Leute die finden das sich an der Grafik mit dem Patch nix getan hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (13. September 2008)

Ok da hast du eh Recht, und ich wollte doch nur daraufhinweisen das es auch
mit kleinen Patches möglich wäre die Grafik um einiges zu tunen. Sie haben
halt nur die Texturen in der Reichweite verbessert, bei mir siehts halt besser
aus aber der Threadersteller hat nicht Recht. ;D

Und was siehst du was sich veränder hat Rickrolled? Das is unfair du hast ja
sicher schon eine Brille, will auch! *neeeeeed* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avenenera (13. September 2008)

Plz Bilder posten =(


----------



## Meyk (13. September 2008)

Die Grafik ist shice, Spiel ist shice... mehr nicht
Kann zumind. nichtmal mit der WoW Grafik mithalten..


----------



## Strongy (13. September 2008)

Meyk schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist shice, Spiel ist shice... mehr nicht
> *Kann zumind. nichtmal mit der WoW Grafik mithalten..*



ROFL.... geh zurück in dein wow forum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (13. September 2008)

Aber echt lol, was für Leute immer flamen kommen müssen...


----------



## spectrumizer (13. September 2008)

Meyk schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist shice, Spiel ist shice... mehr nicht
> Kann zumind. nichtmal mit der WoW Grafik mithalten..


Ja, dann geh wieder deinen Gnom Krieger spielen!


----------



## Avalanche (13. September 2008)

Bevor ihr hier weiter gegen WoW-Spieler stänkert, wie ich einer bin.... Lasst es, das ist unter aller Sau. Natürlich ist es Schwachsinn von Meyk, die Grafiken zu vergleichen oder pauschal zu sagen, die von WoW sei besser, was nicht der Fall ist. Aber gleich mit Anti-WoW-Sprüchen zu kommen ist nicht wirklich elegant.

@Meyk: Ich bin auch WoW-Spieler aus Leidenschaft. Spiele aber auch gerne WAR oder HdRo. Du kannst einfach nicht behaupten, die Grafik sei besser als von Warhammer.... Die WoW-Grafik-Engine ist einfach viel älter und kann nicht mit neueren Spielen wie Warhammer Online oder HdRo mithalten. muss es aber auch nicht! WoW hat traditionell eher eine comichafte Grafik als weniger eine realistische. Du kannst die Spiele also nicht vergleichen. 

Lass solche unqualifizierten Posts in Zukunft bitte.


----------



## Kristallon (13. September 2008)

warn ja nich wirklich anti-wow-sprüche.Aber ich bin auch ex-wow zocker..bzw. habe meinen account noch aktiv, aber WAR finde ich um wellenlängen besser, aber deshalb geh ich doch auch nicht ins wow forum und flame rum weil ich neidisch bin ,oder was auch immer in so leuten vorgeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (13. September 2008)

Bin auch Ex WoW-spieler aber dieses geflame tztztz!

WAAAAGH!


----------



## Alasken (13. September 2008)

Meyk schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist shice, Spiel ist shice... mehr nicht
> Kann zumind. nichtmal mit der WoW Grafik mithalten..



geh orks spielen die aussehen wie plüschtiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und machn abgang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meyk (13. September 2008)

lol. zu geil wie alle abgehen wenn mal einer im Fanboyforum die Wahrheit ausspricht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habs getestet und schockt einfach nicht. 

(ich schreibs eig nur, weil ichs zu cool find, dass alle immer vom tollen War geredet haben als Aoc raus kam. (Aoc ist zwar auch Shice)

BeispielZitat: "Wenn War rauskommt...     ....gibts nur noch 1 WoWserver,  ... ist Aoc tot,     ...kann Blizz einpacken. ") Son rumgeblubber immer.."

Ihr müsst doch echt zugeben das die Grafik und das Spielfeeling nicht das ist was sich alle erhofft haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und sichs schön zu reden hat auch schon nicht beo Aoc geklappt


----------



## Avalanche (13. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> geh orks spielen die aussehen wie plüschtiere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Könnt ihr mal mit den dämlichen Anspielungen auf die im Vergleich eher comichafte Grafik von WoW mal beseite lassen? Langsam nervt das! Mal davon abgesehen, dass der Spielspaß nicht nur von der Grafik abhängt.  Ich spiele WoW immernoch sehr gerne mit meinen 27 Jahren, obwohl es nicht so realistisch aussieht wie Konkurrenz-MMOs. Das hat NICHTS mit der Grafik zu tun, sondern mit dem Spiel an sich!


----------



## Wiinny (13. September 2008)

Wenn du geile Grafik willst, dann guck aus dem Fenster....


----------



## Rickrolled (13. September 2008)

Meyk schrieb:


> lol. zu geil wie alle abgehen wenn mal einer im Fanboyforum die Wahrheit ausspricht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ROFL

Warten wir es ab, wenn die ersten Gamer Zeitschriften WAR dürch ihre 87-93% Wertungen den Ultamativen Hype bescheren. Wenn ein Spiel das Potenzial hat nach der Krone zugreifen, dann WAR! so ein gutes MMO gab es lange nichtmehr.
(auch wenn ich es für ziemlich unverscheinlich halte, WoW war ein phänomen das es soschnell nicht nochmal gibt). 

Die zukunft wird es zeigen was den leuten mehr gefällt, ob Item Spirale ala Karotte am Stock oder Genialer RvR Content 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PvPler werden wohl nicht um WAR herrum kommen.


----------



## Lamboo (13. September 2008)

Wer die Grafik in WAR und WoW miteinander vergleicht, kann auch Birnen mit Äpfel vergleichen.


----------



## Sonnendrache (13. September 2008)

wer geniale grafik will muss AoC zocken
(ich persöhnlich zocke atm noch WoW da WAR mir nicht gefällt und
AoC noch net ausgereift genug ist)^^


----------



## Hey-Ray (13. September 2008)

2 ganze Grafikthreads. Kein einziger Screenshot. Postet doch mal eure Momente, die am besten aussehen.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. September 2008)

Grafisch hat sich jetzt nicht so besonders viel verändert, dafür hat sich die weitsicht hochgeschraubt, Ich war richtig begeistert als ich in den Schattenlanden auf einen Hügel gestiegen bin und geschätzt doppelt so weit sehen konnte bevor die Umgebung verschwindet, ich finds schön so.

Die Grafik ist halt ein anderer Stil, wem es nicht gefällt der muss es doch nicht spielen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. September 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> PvPler werden wohl nicht um WAR herrum kommen.



Ja aber nur die softy PvP´ler...die hardcore PvP´ler spielen alle schon lange GW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (13. September 2008)

Lamboo schrieb:


> Wer die Grafik in WAR und WoW miteinander vergleicht, kann auch Birnen mit Äpfel vergleichen.



Warum auch nicht, beide sind Vitaminlieferanten.
Welche von beiden haben mehr Vitamine. Kosten/Nutzenverhältnis.
Welches Obst schmeckt mir persönlich besser.

Womit vergleichst du den WAR sonst?


----------



## Eli (13. September 2008)

Also mir ist aufgefallen, dass nach dem Patch weit entfernte Texturen nicht mehr so matchig dargestellt werden, ebenso  sehen die Animationen von Spielern und NPCS in Entfernung nicht mehr so krass wie ein schlechtes Daumenkino aus. Dafür ist die Performance bei mir merklich gesunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War aber schon vorher am Limit denk ich mal. Aber ne neue Graka kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## Katalmacht (13. September 2008)

Ich liebe die Grafik und ich liebe das Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht, beide sind Vitaminlieferanten.
> Welche von beiden haben mehr Vitamine. Kosten/Nutzenverhältnis.
> Welches Obst schmeckt mir persönlich besser.
> 
> Womit vergleichst du den WAR sonst?


Das man sie vergleicht ist auch meist nicht das problem Etmundi, das Problem ist das dann die Leute denen die Äpfel besser schmecken behaupten das nur weil es ihnen besser schmeckt es auch allen anderen besser schmeckt.
Wenn einer daherkommt und ruft: "*Mir* gefällt WAR nicht weil ......", dann kann man nix machen, ist halt die persönliche meinung
Aber leider sind diejenigen in der Überzahl die: "WAR ist scheiße und das wissen wir alle" rufen und wenn man nachfragt merkt man das sie nur ihre Persönliche Meinung anderen aufzwingen wollen.

Wenn wir die Spiele einfach so vergleichen gibts da kein Problem, aber dann bitte objektiv, aber das werden ja vll die Spielemagazine erledigen.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (13. September 2008)

Ich finde die Grafik völlig in Ordnung, wer Grafik-Blender spielen will kann sein Glück ja mit AoC versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leute die behaupten WoW's Grafik wäre besser sind entweder blind, oder haben einfach einen zu schlechten PC. Bei mir sieht WAR sogar auf meinem Notebook besser aus als WoW...
Wenn ich ein Spiel nur wegen seiner Grafik spielen wollte hätte ich damals nie von Everquest 2 zu WoW wechseln dürfen, denn das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Was mich an einem MMORPG fesselt ist das Gameplay, und da hat WAR gegenüber WoW auf jedenfall die Nase vorn. Das ist jetzt keine Kritik an Leuten die WoW mögen, aber für mich ist nach über 3 Jahren immer die selben Inis und Co. einfach die Luft raus. Auch das Addon bietet mir nicht genug um mich von WAR "abzuwerben". Ich wünsche allen in WoW gebliebenen noch viel Spass, und an alle WARler: man sieht sich ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderace (13. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

hat jemand von euch denn schon die neue Grafikoption mal getestet ?
Bei mir tut sich da mal gar nichts , egal was ich einstelle.

Ich habe einen Intel Core Duo E6750 und eine 8800gt. Auflösung spiele ich 1680x1050

Es ist also egal ob ich die neue Texturenoption auf "Standard" oder auf "Beste" stelle. Habe immer so zwischen 25 und 60 FPS laut FRAPS


----------



## Acaer (13. September 2008)

das wurde mal als screens der grafik gepostet vor einiger zeit

http://www.ewiges-licht.info/board2/images/img/Zeal1.jpg

diese wurde wohl wie beschrieben von mythic runtergeschraubt. wenn man mit dieser grafik spielen würde und einen zerg ala daoc treffen würde hätte so gut wie jeder standbilder.

die frage ist will man das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderace (13. September 2008)

worauf soll sich der screenshot jetzt beziehen ?


edit: ok alles klar....sieht geil aus aber nicht jede kiste würde es verpacken, gebe ich dir recht


----------



## Katalmacht (13. September 2008)

Acaer schrieb:


> das wurde mal als screens der grafik gepostet vor einiger zeit
> 
> http://www.ewiges-licht.info/board2/images/img/Zeal1.jpg
> 
> ...



sieht momentan auch nicht viel anders aus ingame , ich hab das Gefühl das es bei manchen sehr schlecht aussieht weil irgendwelche Grafikkarteneinstellung evt nicht passen oder keine ahnung.

Und wer meint das die WAR Grafik doch so schlecht ist, der muss es ja nicht spielen.


----------



## Dilan (13. September 2008)

Dann geh wieder ins WoW forum, Fanboy.


----------



## Acaer (13. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> sieht momentan auch nicht viel anders aus ingame , ich hab das Gefühl das es bei manchen sehr schlecht aussieht weil irgendwelche Grafikkarteneinstellung evt nicht passen oder keine ahnung.
> 
> Und wer meint das die WAR Grafik doch so schlecht ist, der muss es ja nicht spielen.




genauso sehe ich das auch. man liest so oft das soviele die grafik scheisse finden.
echt schade für die leute wenn sie den rest eines spieles nicht sehen sondern nur die grafik.

das spiel überzeugte schon nach der ersten minute nach dem einloggen finde ich. besonders als daoc spieler


----------



## sprousatm (13. September 2008)

Muh? Kkk.


----------



## Xynam (13. September 2008)

Da Wow ja schon älter ist und in keiner Hinsicht mit anderen moderneren MMORPG´s zu vergleichen ist is die Diskusion total überflüssig .
Das ist so als würde ich C64 Grafik mit ner Ps2 vergleichen.

vor 5 Jahren haben wir noch Sachen gezockt wie DAoC oder Cs 1.6 , jetzt guckt euch Crisis oder Ut3 an .
In keinster weise vergleichbar. Die Technik ist so schell lebig das man schon mit 1 nem Jahres Abstand schon keine Spiele Grafisch mehr vergleichen kann.
Wenn ,man mal die Pc Games oder andere durch ließt geht es da nicht in erster Linie um Grafik sondern um den Inhalt des Spieles .
Abläufe ,KI , etc.
Wow glänzt halt mit der Vielfalt und Möglichkeiten die man in dem Game hat .
Sei es Berufe oder Item-Beschaffungen .
Leider bieter aber Wow in den letzten Monaten nichts neues .
Laufe dort hin, mache dies und du bekommst das.....ist bei War nichts anders. Nur ist War etwas neues und was in 6 Monaten ist weiß niemand.

Man sollte nicht vergessen das Wow einen Meilenstein gesetzt hat in der Geschichte des MMORPG´s ,das hat viele Spieleschmieden insperiert und viele wollten es Blizz gleich tun, man siehe AoC.

AoC bietet aber leider nicht so viel Abwechslung um die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten.

In War selber steckt aber Potenzial und dadurch sollte man sich nicht gleich gefährdet sehen und so tun als ob man in 1 Jahr nur noch allein auf einem Realm sein .
Bekanntlich belebt Konkurenz das Geschäft und Blizz wird irgendwann gezwungen sein, noch mehr Spieleinhalt zu integireren um nicht Spieler zu verliehren.
Gleichermaßen ist das aber auch bei War.

Bleibt uns nur zu Hoffen das beide etwas von dem Kuchen ab bekommen ,um den Spieler das zu bieten was IHN intressiert.

In diesem Sinne hört auf zu streiten und gönnt den anderen ihren Spaß am Game ,nur weil ihr davon entäuscht seid ,muss man das Game nicht schlecht reden .


----------



## KennyKiller (13. September 2008)

gebe schrieb:


> also ich muss mal sagen das sich an der grafik net viel getan hat, da müssen sie doch mehr nachbessern besonders im startgebiet des chaos. klar muss war auch auf standart rechnern laufen aber etwas mehr kann ich mir doch schon erwarten, vorallem in ner zeit von hdr oder aoc (grafiktechnisch).
> 
> 
> bei mir ruckelt nix.
> ...


stolz? hab nen noch besseres system, und soll ich jetzt groß rum prahlen?

Naja also ich finds ned viel besser


----------



## Katalmacht (13. September 2008)

Bei mir mit meinem 1,5 Jahren alten Rechner und einer GF 7600 GT ruckelt auch nix! Und es sieht meinermeinugn nach blendent aus keine Verpixlung oder was die Leute da immer berichten.


----------



## Rashnuk (13. September 2008)

Meyk schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist shice, Spiel ist shice... mehr nicht
> Kann zumind. nichtmal mit der WoW Grafik mithalten..



Wie süß ein Fanboy der extra einen Acc. macht nur um Warhammer zu "dissen" hach ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BTT
Hab 3,2GHZ 
GeForce 6600GT 256MB RAM
1GB Arbeitsspeicher 
un ruckelt manchmal richtig derbe^^
Unspielbar zwar nicht aber irgendwann wird man Krank davon das alles so furchtbar lagt ^^


----------



## Blah (13. September 2008)

WOW stinkt! Vor allem wegen der Community!

Was ist den gute Grafik für Euch? Ich finde die Warhammer Grafik ne seeeehr gute Grafik. Grafiken wie AoC oder Crysis gefallen mir überhaupt nicht, gut es ist zum Teil auch stimmig und atmopshärisch. Aber zB bei AoC diese Mobs die son Plastik effekt haben und so, grausam. Ich mag auch hauptsächlich keine realistische Grafik. Ich finde den WAR Grafikstil sehr gut und atmosphärisch.

Was ist eine gute Grafik für euch? Mehr Details? Finde WAR hat sehr viele Details!
Höhere Auflösung? Wofür? Man muss ja nicht mit ner Lupe die Pixels abtasten gehen.
Realistischere Grafik? Nee sry, das passt nicht zu WAR. 

Die Grafik hält gut mit diesem Zeitalter mit. Das Wii Zelda hat, finde ich genau so eine Grafik und auf Wii gilt Zelda als bestes Spiel und mit der besten Grafik, die es zur Zeit auf Wii gibt. Wir brauchen kein "PS3 HD MMO".

Wer "gute Grafik" will ist im falschen Game Genre angesiedelt. Der soll lieber Gran Turismo auf PS3 spielen.


----------



## Xynam (13. September 2008)

> BTT
> Hab 3,2GHZ
> GeForce 6600GT 256MB RAM
> 1GB Arbeitsspeicher
> ...



Nen bsichen mehr RAM und dein Problem wäre sicher Geschichte.
Da Ram eh schon Preistechnisch im Keller ist kann man da sicher was investieren.
2 Gig sollte man bei MMORPG´s schon haben damit es vernünftig läuft,da die Umgebung sehr viel Resourcen nimmt.


----------



## Lemonskunk (13. September 2008)

auf meinen kleinen Rechner hab ich nur 1 -10 fps ( alles auf low ).. normal ?^^

AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+
1023 MB ram
NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT
Microsoft Windows XP Professional


----------



## Desolars (13. September 2008)

ich werd mir heute auch erst mal noch 2gig ram holen (hab bisher nur 2) denn dürfte es noch runder laufen


----------



## DaGoblin (13. September 2008)

Wer ne schön Realistische Grafik sehen will der soll in den Wald gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fehler 414 (13. September 2008)

Ich erkenne da auch keine Unterschiede.
Ich habe diverse Screenshots und wenn ich die mische und abspiele kann ich kaum einen Unterschied erkennen.
Hier Sreens der Grafik vor Update:
http://s4.directupload.net/file/d/1549/h9z7o8zz_jpg.htm
http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/1549/99xmym9q_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/1549/ynvuuhvx_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1549/mg9y4wdc_jpg.htm
http://s6.directupload.net/file/d/1549/42zc2325_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1549/yyfi8ra5_jpg.htm
http://s2.directupload.net/file/d/1549/2kq4urhg_jpg.htm
http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/1549/5stxjxbf_jpg.htm
das hat doch auch schon was.
Hier noch ein paar Screens NACH Updade:

http://s8.directupload.net/file/d/1551/wkjjfasz_jpg.htm
http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/1551/bfmu6c37_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1551/da5sjzft_jpg.htm
http://s4.directupload.net/file/d/1551/faqtktdx_jpg.htm

Ich sehe garkein Unterschied^^

Gruß


----------



## -Kaleb- (13. September 2008)

Die Grafik liegt immernoch weit hinter WOW zurück


----------



## sprousatm (13. September 2008)

DaGoblin schrieb:


> Wer ne schön Realistische Grafik sehen will der soll in den Wald gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Mich würd viel eher interessieren, mit was man jedes neue MMORPG vergleichen würde, wenn nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz nur WoW im Hinterkopf hätte? 

Außerdem wünsch ich mir einen WAR Server für Menschen mit Verstand. Wo man nur mit bestimmten Voraussetzung einloggen dürfte. Schöne Träume.

Ich versteh es nicht, wie man hier permament WoW als Abbild für Grafik heranzieht, als hätte es bei Release neue Massstäbe gesetzt, was Grafik angeht. Was für ein Bullshit. Wenn jemand gute Grafik definiert mit Comicstyle, mag das ja stimmen. Für mich ist "gute Grafik" realitätsnah. Oder zumindest wird versucht, das anzutäuschen. Sonst würde die Entwicklung auch nicht in die Richtung gehen.

Warhammer geht eher diesen Weg, zwar teilweise sehr überzeichnet (bei den Orcs z.b. und diversen Rüstungen), aber sicherlich nicht den Comicstil bei WoW. Häuser in WAR erscheinen echt und wären auch praktisch so baubar. von Wow brauch man gar nicht reden. Vieles wäre nie machbar und es hat auch so den comicstil verdient.

Wenni ch nun aber hergeh und von besserer Grafik spreche, sollte man sich vielleicht erstmal überlegen, ob die beiden sich überhaupt vergleichen lassen.

Die beiden Stilrichtung sind völlig unterschiedlich. Wer mehr zu comic tendiert, dem gefällt WoW auch weiterhin besser. Aber jeder der auf "grafik" und Besser im sinne des realismus steht, muss einfach sagen, dass WAR besser aussieht.

Vergleichen kann man beides so gesehen eigentlich gar nicht. Auch weil WoW viel älter ist.

Abschließend noch mal Screenie, der eben wohl untergegangen ist...

Links WAR, rechts WOW.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wowvs.warz3x.jpg

Wer dann behauptet, WoW sehe besser aus und meint damit z.b. mehr Details, schärfer, realer... Sorry. Brille -> Fielmann.


----------



## kaizasoze (13. September 2008)

Meyk schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist shice, Spiel ist shice... mehr nicht
> Kann zumind. nichtmal mit der WoW Grafik mithalten..



deine ausdrucksweise ist sehr mit fäkalien behaftet, du respektloser a.... !


----------



## DaGoblin (13. September 2008)

ich glaube kaleb sagt das nur  um die leute hier aufzuheizen   weil sein kommentar ja überhaupt nicht der wahrheit entspricht  oder er versucht mit nem alten atari war zu zocken  rofl


----------



## Katalmacht (13. September 2008)

Lemonskunk schrieb:


> auf meinen kleinen Rechner hab ich nur 1 -10 fps ( alles auf low ).. normal ?^^
> 
> AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+
> 1023 MB ram
> ...



Ja CPU und RAM zu schlecht leider


----------



## Cerks (13. September 2008)

Ich weiß garnet warum ihr euch immer um die bessere Grafik kloppen müsst, ich spiel heut noch gern sachen wie The Dig, Day of the Tantacle oder Maniac Mainson und die Spiele sind immernoch schön zu spielen, dabei is die Grafik für heutige maßstäbe unter aller Sau . . .

WOW und WAR sind von der Grafik her nicht vergleichbar, allein schon weil das eine n paar Jahre mehr aufm Buckel hat . . .
Wären beide zum gleichen Zeitpunkt herrausgekommen, könnte man klar sagen WAR hat die realistischere und auch bessere Grafik, da Comic ja icht jedermanns sache ist!
Sind aber nicht zum gleichen Zeitpunkt herrausgekommen :-)

Mir persönlich gefällt die Grafik von WAR besser und in meinen Augen ist sie daher auch wesentlich besser als die von WOW, aber das ist halt meine Meinung ;-)

Und für die ganzen Flamer, guggt mal ausm Fenster wenns Hell is, DAS is ne Grafik, leider is das dazugehörige spiel nicht jedermanns Sache xDD


----------



## uk_uk (13. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> WOW stinkt! Vor allem wegen der Community!



Also was ich nach der Lektüre von etlichen Foren und dem Verhalten einiger Ingame sagen kann, ist, dass es bei WAR mindestens genau so viele Deppen und Soziopathen gibt/geben wird wie bei WOW. Wird ja auch die gleiche Zielgruppe angesprochen.


----------



## uk_uk (13. September 2008)

Cerks schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnet warum ihr euch immer um die bessere Grafik kloppen müsst, ich spiel heut noch gern sachen wie The Dig, Day of the Tantacle oder Maniac Mainson und die Spiele sind immernoch schön zu spielen, dabei is die Grafik für heutige maßstäbe unter aller Sau . .




Naja, du musst verstehen: Die Leutz schauen auch täglich in den Spiegel... und sie wollen zumindest auf dem PC was ansprechendes entdecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (13. September 2008)

uk_uk schrieb:


> Also was ich nach der Lektüre von etlichen Foren und dem Verhalten einiger Ingame sagen kann, ist, dass es bei WAR mindestens genau so viele Deppen und Soziopathen gibt/geben wird wie bei WOW. Wird ja auch die gleiche Zielgruppe angesprochen.




Na ja, damit habe ich zur Zeit gelernt umzugehen. Aber auch WoW mit ihrem ewigen Asia Grind flair, bietet keinen Reiz mehr.


----------



## Cressari (13. September 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> Die Grafik liegt immernoch weit hinter WOW zurück



Kaleb kommt zum Arzt und macht mimimimimi "Herr Doktor, ich kann kein Blut sehen" ... "Warum nicht?" .... "Ich bin blind"


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Ich finds sooo lächerlich wenn Spieler ankommen und sagen wie toll die WoW Grafik ist ^^ Guckt euch mal Crysis oder CoD auf maximalen Grafikeinstellungen an, dann wisst ihr was geile GRafik ist.
Was mich angeht, Gameplay > Grafik. Natürlih ist es schön, wenn das Spiel gut und evtl ssogar realistisch aussieht, aber ich komme auch mit schlechter Grafik und geilem Gameplay klar.


----------



## Shadow80 (13. September 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> Die Grafik liegt immernoch weit hinter WOW zurück



Sorry aber das ist quark.... ich bin ein Grafikliebhaber, stehe total auf Engines wie von AoC und Crysis aber nicht auf Kosten von Gameplay.

Und War hat zwar nicht die Hammercharactergrafik aber die Welt ist schon nett gemacht und das Gameplay ist Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers

Sharlial


----------



## lafina (13. September 2008)

Vielleicht bin ich ja auch blind oder hab nicht so geschulte Augen wie manch andere hier, aber ich hab keine Veränderungen (rein Optisch) feststellen können. Mir reichst aber auch so um sagen zu können das ichs toll finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja und was diesen _ewigen_ vergleich mit WOW angeht, ob es Grafisch besser ist, oder ob es einem besser gefällt ist wohl geschmackssache, da könnt ihr noch tausende Beiträge schreiben und kommt trotzdem nicht auf den gleichen Nenner, jeder hat halt seine Favoriten.

Ich find die Grafik ist anders als in WOW und mir gefällts auch mal was anderes zu sehen. 

(Auch wenn ich mir die Details in einigen Bereichen gern höher wünschen würde, z.B. bei den Chars aber das selbe hab ich mir schon damals bei WOW gewünscht...)


----------



## SirDamatadore (13. September 2008)

Ich bin überzeugter WoW Spieler aber seit gestern ist mein Account off, weil ich jetzt WAR testen möchte.

Aber wenn ich solche Kommentare wie die hier lesen, dann wird es immer schwerer zuzugeben, das man WoW spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderace (13. September 2008)

Kann mir nicht mal einer sagen wo der Unterschied in der neuen Grafikoption liegt.
Ich kann die neue Option auf "Standard" setzen und auf "Beste" aber ich merke bei meiner 8800 GT keinen Unterschied oder habe ich was verpennt.....


----------



## Herbaliser (13. September 2008)

Das Spiel wird sicherlich die nächsten Wochen/Monate net viel besser aussehen.
Aber Mythic hat mit DaoC gezeigt, das es möglich ist Graphische Inhalte im nachhinein zu verbessern.

Die Entscheidung von Mythic das Spiel jedem zugänglich zu machen und nicht nur dem High-End-PC-Gamer,
ist sehr zu begrüßen.

Bei AoC dachte ich mir nach einem Monat auch nichtmehr "boa ist die Grafik" geil.
Sondern einfach nur "Boa ist das Spiel grottenschlecht"

Lieber mehr Liebe in Inhalt und liebevolle Details stecken.

Kein Mensch hat lang Spaß an nem Mercedes mit Trabimotor.


----------



## Emokeksii (13. September 2008)

Bei mir siehts game immer noch wie vorher aus und ruckelt immer noch wie vorher....^^


----------



## Gamaray (13. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whusa (13. September 2008)

Warum hackt ihr alle aufeinander rum? Ich habe WoW gespielt und bin jetzt zu WAR gewechselt. Kenne trotzdem noch viele Leute die WoW spielen und noch mit mir reden! Nur weil ein paar Leute so unterbelichtet sind und sagen WAR hat die bessere Grafik, und ist damit das bessere spiel, oder andere die sagen WoW ist viel älter und somit "ausgereifter" muss mann sich im Forum doch nicht gegenseitig vollmaulen!

Einige finden WAR besser ander WoW, und wer sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt und auf nen Thread antwortet der von einem Geschrieben wird, der lieber auf nem Hello Kitty server spielen Sollte hat selber schuld!!!!!!


Für mich ist das spiel an sich wichtig, und weniger die Grafik, und da hat WAR mich mehr überzeugt als WoW!!!!!!


----------



## Blackmatrix (13. September 2008)

Also ich finde die grafik ist nicht alles im game!
Bin schon zufireden wenn die grafik einigermaßen ok ist und das game ohne abstürze usw läuft!


----------



## seppix@seppix (13. September 2008)

Die Grafik von den Chars sind fnd ich sehr gut aber die Umgebung bearbeitungswürdig ruft aber auch keine Augenkrankheit hervor^^


----------



## Lukor (13. September 2008)

Hier mal ein Vergleich =)

WoW[attachment=4804rk_jager.jpg]

War[attachment=4805:buffed_w...lion_2_4.jpg]


----------



## euroxfighter (13. September 2008)

Boah... was die Leute hier mit ihren Computern angeben müssen is ja echt nicht mehr feierlich... Jetzt versteh ich auch, wieso bei zB Alternate die Auftragslage nur eine Richtung kennt... Nämlich nach oben...  

Ich persönlich hab nen relativ alten Rechner, kann damit aber arbeiten und auch zocken (wenn auch nicht mit bester Grafikeinstellung, was mich aber eh nich juckt) - dafür hab ich mit 20 meine eigene Wohnung und wenn ich Rechenleistung brauch nehm ich mir meinen Dienst-Laptop mit 4gb ram (was ich aber auch schon überzogen finde)...

Graka: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS
CPU: Intel® Core(tm)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz - nicht übertaktet
Ram: 2GB

WAR läuft... Was will ich mehr? Ich könnt mir ohne Probleme jederzeit nen günstigen PC zusammenbasteln bzw zusammenbasteln lassen, weil ich viele Kontakte in der großen Computerbranche habe und im Prinzip müsst ich nur nen Kumpel von Attax fragen, ob ich seinen alten Rechner krieg (dann hätt ich nen besseren als die meisten Poser hier) - aber... wtf?!? wozu?!? Damit ich die Umwelt verpeste, Ressourcen verbrauche und dann endlich n bisschen rumposen kann, weil ich selber vom Aussehen her vielleicht eher unterer Durchschnitt bin? Oder wenig Freunde habe? Oder was?

Meines Erachtens nach sind die Poser hier ganz arme Wichte, aber egal... Lasst ihnen ihre Illusionen... Als Wirtschaftsfaktor würden sie dem Standort Deutschland definitiv fehlen -.- ^^


----------



## Blackmatrix (13. September 2008)

euroxfighter schrieb:


> Boah... was die Leute hier mit ihren Computern angeben müssen is ja echt nicht mehr feierlich... Jetzt versteh ich auch, wieso bei zB Alternate die Auftragslage nur eine Richtung kennt... Nämlich nach oben...
> 
> Ich persönlich hab nen relativ alten Rechner, kann damit aber arbeiten und auch zocken (wenn auch nicht mit bester Grafikeinstellung, was mich aber eh nich juckt) - dafür hab ich mit 20 meine eigene Wohnung und wenn ich Rechenleistung brauch nehm ich mir meinen Dienst-Laptop mit 4gb ram (was ich aber auch schon überzogen finde)...
> 
> ...





Wenn sie hightend rechner wollen oder brauchen lass sie doch!Ich habe auch nicht den neusten rechner und bin noch zufrieden!

Aber zum thema umwelt und wirtschaft brauchen wir hier nicht bei WAR sprechen denke da holt man zuweit aus das passt meiner meinung nicht hier rein!

und mit aussehen und wer freunde hat passt hier erst recht nicht rein! finde da gehste etwas zuweit.

nun denn jeden das seine!


----------



## RomanGV1 (13. September 2008)

Das War siet Hammer aus. (WARHAMMER halt!)
Bei mir siet es sogar besser aus wie bei anderen auch.
Warum?

Ich habe bei meiner Nvidia Karte (8800GTX)
*Anisotrope Filterung auf 16x* (Auch in der weite alles scharf kein matsch mehr etc!Sauber)

Und :

*Antialiasing 4x* mal (Höher bringt NICHTS da es kein kanten flimmern mehr gibt!!100% Sauber!)

Das spiel siet so viel besser aus....und wow vergleiche..sind sowas von peinlich.
Nen "zeichentrick"Style Game mit Crysis vergleichen^^ so in etwa..das geht nicht.. danke.

Viel spass noch mit diesem tollen thema^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ps.Ah diese einstellungen gibt es "noch!?" NICHT in game!!!!
Ich habe es im NVIDIA PANEL erzwungen!!!!*

ah und noch was..die grafik hat sich mit dem game bei mir NICHT verbessert!
Alles ist 1 zu 1 wie davor!!!(also von beta zu PO version!)


----------



## gebe (13. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> stolz? hab nen noch besseres system, und soll ich jetzt groß rum prahlen?
> 
> Naja also ich finds ned viel besser




hat wenniger was mit prallen zutun sondern soll eher mehr als vergleich dienen!


----------



## Slaargh (13. September 2008)

Wer hat den Längsten?


----------



## Alasken (13. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Wer hat den Längsten?



ich !


----------



## Derigon (13. September 2008)

ich finde nach dem Patch ist das AA besser geworden...oder zumindest kann jetzt der Treiber meiner Graka da drauf zugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carimba (13. September 2008)

euroxfighter schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hab nen relativ alten Rechner, kann damit aber arbeiten und auch zocken (wenn auch nicht mit bester Grafikeinstellung, was mich aber eh nich juckt) - dafür hab ich mit 20 meine eigene Wohnung und wenn ich Rechenleistung brauch nehm ich mir meinen Dienst-Laptop mit 4gb ram (was ich aber auch schon überzogen finde)...
> 
> Graka: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS
> CPU: Intel® Core(tm)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz - nicht übertaktet
> ...



Yo iss schon recht, du hast es nich nötig hier zu posen. Neee. Niemals. Hier ist ein Kindergeburtstag besser als der andere.


----------



## gebe (13. September 2008)

meiner meinung nach sollten mythic noch an den bodentexturen und an kleinigkeiten arbeiten und sie im laufe des jahres noch  einfügen. 

ob jmd jetzt einen low cost pc oder nen high end pc hat ist doch egal, die die einen net so guten haben solln die grafik runterschrauben bis alles einigermaßen läuft und für die, die einen neuen pc haben kann doch ruhig mehr deteiltiefe eingebaut werden stört doch niemanden wenns zum ein/ausschalten geht.






euroxfighter schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir ohne Probleme jederzeit nen günstigen PC zusammenbasteln bzw zusammenbasteln lassen, weil ich viele Kontakte in der großen Computerbranche habe und im Prinzip müsst ich nur nen Kumpel von Attax fragen, ob ich seinen alten Rechner krieg (dann hätt ich nen besseren als die meisten Poser hier) - aber... wtf?!? wozu?!? Damit ich die Umwelt verpeste, Ressourcen verbrauche und dann endlich n bisschen rumposen kann, weil ich selber vom Aussehen her vielleicht eher unterer Durchschnitt bin? Oder wenig Freunde habe? Oder was?



gz!


----------



## Gothmorg (13. September 2008)

gebe schrieb:


> hat wenniger was mit prallen zutun sondern soll eher mehr als vergleich dienen!



Und was soll dieser Vergleich bringen? Ist ja wohl klar, das Warhammer auf einem extrem guten Rechner funktioniert. Interessant wäre eher, ob es auch bei Leuten mit schlechteren PCs funktioniert.


----------



## Nosferto (13. September 2008)

Naja, nett solls schon aussehen, aber ich glaube kaum, dass die Spielgrafik einer der Hauptsgründe zum Spielen eiones MMO ist. Dann wäre AoC sicher anders positioniert als im Moment (sorry musste jetzt sein, nach dem verpulverten Geld^^)


----------



## Heliantus (13. September 2008)

Mir ging es Anfangs auch net um Grafik aber als ich den Screen auf der warhammer seite gesehen habe...

---> http://img.war-europe.com/syndic_img/scree...ss_aug08-12.jpg

mit dem Screen von meiner Blutelfe vergleiche...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_((9800gtx, 2gbram, quad,...))_

Hab dabei Ingame keine Probleme nur mir kommt die Grafik auf dem W.A.R Pic 100mal besser vor.^^

Hier ein Pic von meinen Einstellungen (nicht Ingame da is alles max.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem WAR ich komme einsame Spitze das Gameplay.
WAAAGH!


----------



## David (13. September 2008)

Also ich merke keine bemerkenswerte Veränderung.


Predator8000 schrieb:


> @ LoserOwner:
> 
> Du scheints dich ja richtig gut mit Games auszukennen bzw. Programmen,
> nur weil der Patch nicht gleich 800 mb hat, kann man nichts verändern?
> ...


Uuh, Evil Knievel himself hat gesprochen.
Deine Postings sind ja schlimmer anzusehen als 'n RickRoll.


----------



## RomanGV1 (13. September 2008)

sorry aber bei dir stimmt was nicht. (@Heli....)
Dein char hat überall kanten etc...

Warum!?...ha ha ha ha..weill du gar* KEIN AA an hast....* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum!?
Weill du bei *Antialiasing- modus BELIEBIGE ANWENDUNGSEINSTELLUNG ÜBERSHREIBEN *anschallten musst!!!

Und noch was..4 mal AA..Bitte meinen eintrag oben lesen..^^ tzzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch was 16 fach AA wird NICHT unterstützt!..ne ne ne^^


----------



## gebe (13. September 2008)

Heliantus schrieb:


> Hab dabei Ingame keine Probleme nur mir kommt die Grafik auf dem W.A.R Pic 100mal besser vor.^^



die pic´s werden auch digital nachgebessert und erst dann auf die Hp gesetzt ; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heliantus (13. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deinen Beitrag überlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber danke! hab mich da wohl bei den Einstellungen etwas vertan^^

_Waaagh_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (13. September 2008)

gebe schrieb:


> die pic´s werden auch digital nachgebessert und erst dann auf die Hp gesetzt ;
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein...die haben nur meine einstellungen^^loool


----------



## gebe (13. September 2008)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Nein...die haben nur meine einstellungen^^loool



rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jooxerl (13. September 2008)

Die Animtaion find ich viel flüssiger und vom Archmage der Blitz DoT is geil^^


----------



## hansi79 (13. September 2008)

AMD Athlon(tm)64 X2 Dual Core Prozessor 4400+
4 GB ram
ATI  HD 4850
Microsoft Windows Vista


Grafik ist um Längen besser als bei WOW und es Ruckelt nicht und es gibt auch nicht die Bösen Laggs die es bei WOW immer noch gibt


----------



## Tukow (13. September 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> Yo iss schon recht, du hast es nich nötig hier zu posen. Neee. Niemals. Hier ist ein Kindergeburtstag besser als der andere.



Posen kannst du das doch nicht nennen mit der Hardware das der hier postet^^


Und ich habe den längsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (13. September 2008)

Meyk schrieb:


> lol. zu geil wie alle abgehen wenn mal einer im Fanboyforum die Wahrheit ausspricht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol. zu geil wie penlich du bist Meyk.
AoC ist grafisch das Beste.
WAR ist Gameplaytechnisch das Beste und natürlich in Sachen PvP.
Und ich rede es mir nicht schön, es ist einfach geil!




Lamboo schrieb:


> Wer die Grafik in WAR und WoW miteinander vergleicht, kann auch Birnen mit Äpfel vergleichen.



Ok, warum kann man Birnen und Äpfel nicht vergleichen?
Sie sind beide gesund, haben Vitamine und sind Obst.
Nur die Form und der Geschmack ist anders, genau wie
bei WoW und WAR. Du bist auch peinlich, vor allem sehr
konsruktiv und anregend! ^^ Danke schön! *lol*




Sonnendrache schrieb:


> wer geniale grafik will muss AoC zocken
> (ich persöhnlich zocke atm noch WoW da WAR mir nicht gefällt und
> AoC noch net ausgereift genug ist)^^



Das stimmt AoC ist von der Grafik her das Beste und wenn dir WAR
nicht gefällt ists halt nicht dein Geschmack.




Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Ja aber nur die softy PvP´ler...die hardcore PvP´ler spielen alle schon lange GW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LoL, die softy PvP´ler? Ich werd in WAR fast nix anderes als PvP machen.
Und in WAR gibt es nicht nur Instanzen man kann alle Spieler sehen,
von daher ist WAR viel besser, denn immer nur die eigen Gruppe maximal
in der Welt sehen is doch fad, ausserdem ist das PvP viel besser umgesetzt
und wenn mal nicht so viel los ist kann man auch PvE machen. Sehr
interessante Meinung die du da hast und auch sehr ausfürlich begründet.

6! Setzen!




sprousatm schrieb:


> Muh? Kkk.



LoL, seht euch doch einfach mal an und sagt dann das rechte ist besser, Lol
lächerlich...

Und zu den "Posern" wie sie genannt werden?! Oo
Nur weil man in einem Technik-thread sein Sys postet ist man
kein Poser, es sollte einfach technische Information sein und
einen Vergleich ermöglichen, bzw den Leuten zeigen was sie
brauchen, und dann können sie sehen wie es bei ihnen
funktionieren wird... Aber nein gleich einen Poser schimpfen!

tztztz Ihr kapiert auch nix, wisst ihr um was es in dem thread
geht???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## gebe (13. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> Und zu den "Posern" wie sie genannt werden?! Oo
> Nur weil man in einem Technik-thread sein Sys postet ist man
> kein Poser, es sollte einfach technische Information sein und
> einen Vergleich ermöglichen, bzw den Leuten zeigen was sie
> ...



signed

für die, die es nich verstanden haben


----------



## Turican (13. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> Die Grafik hat sich Grundlegend verändert. Nun muss ich doch von der 7900 GT auf die 9800 GTX+ wechseln. Es ruckelt mehr , aber geniale Grafik




Guter Witz,die Grafik kommt 8 Jahre zu spät.


----------



## Remor (13. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> ....
> blablabla
> ....
> *quaksalb*
> ...



Na und? interessiert keinen!

Ich finde es kacke, das in der Entfernung die Texturen der Modelle so komische Lags haben, das lässt die Modelle irgendwie 2D-haft wirken, was man aus dIablo I und II kennt. Ich finde die Framerate bei entfernten Modellen sollte drastisch erhöht werden. Ein Pixel Shader wär auch ganz toll.


----------



## d3nn!X (13. September 2008)

auch wenn texturen von der nähe unscharf wirken , finde ich die grafik doch realistisch und angenehm . Nicht immer diese bunte und doch eintönige WoW grafik.


----------



## Predator8000 (14. September 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Guter Witz,die Grafik kommt 8 Jahre zu spät.



LoL

Ich vergleiche mal deinen sinnlosen Post:

Wenn WAR -> du wärst, und zwar deiner Meinung nach:

...dann bist du 10 Jahre zu spät aus deiner Mutter gekommen.



d3nn!X schrieb:


> auch wenn texturen von der nähe unscharf wirken , finde ich die grafik doch realistisch und angenehm . Nicht immer diese bunte und doch eintönige WoW grafik.



Bin absolut deiner Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (14. September 2008)

Remor:

ZITAT(Predator8000 @ 13.09.2008, 23:24) *
....
blablabla
....
*quaksalb*
...

-----

Was soll das?
Wenn es dich nich interessiert dann lass es!
Und lass uns in Ruhe diskutieren!
"S" gibt Leute die es interessiert.
...und mich zitieren und dann blablabla *quaksalb* hinschrieben finde ich eine absolute Frechheit! Lass das.

Remor:

Na und? interessiert keinen!

Ich finde es kacke, das in der Entfernung die Texturen der Modelle so komische Lags haben, das lässt die Modelle irgendwie 2D-haft wirken, was man aus dIablo I und II kennt. Ich finde die Framerate bei entfernten Modellen sollte drastisch erhöht werden. Ein Pixel Shader wär auch ganz toll.

-----

Erstmal sehen wie es im finalen Spiel aussieht, denke sie werden es noch verbessern, aber für ein MMORPG reicht es mir.
Bisschen schöner wäre nett, aber ok, vielleicht kommt noch was. Sie haben schon angefangen mit den diversen Patches
und werden auch ned so schnell wieder damit aufhören!


----------



## Löffel3000 (14. September 2008)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Das War siet Hammer aus. (WARHAMMER halt!)
> Bei mir siet es sogar besser aus wie bei anderen auch.
> Warum?
> 
> ...



Das einzige was peinlich ist, ist deine Rechtschreibung, du Opfer


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

Löffel3000 schrieb:


> Das einzige was peinlich ist, ist deine Rechtschreibung, du Opfer



Deine geistige Reife ist noch viel schlimmer...


----------



## Pente (14. September 2008)

Remor schrieb:


> Na und? interessiert keinen!
> 
> Ich finde es kacke, das in der Entfernung die Texturen der Modelle so komische Lags haben, das lässt die Modelle irgendwie 2D-haft wirken, was man aus dIablo I und II kennt. Ich finde die Framerate bei entfernten Modellen sollte drastisch erhöht werden. Ein Pixel Shader wär auch ganz toll.




Wenn du schon die Zitatfunktion benutzt dann solltest du evtl den Ursprungstext auch dort stehen lassen. Klingt vielleicht komisch aber genau dazu sind Zitate gedacht und nicht um irgendwem irgendwelche Worte in den Mund zu legen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Löffen3000: evtl hilft die Forenpause ja.


----------



## Predator8000 (14. September 2008)

Löffel3000 schrieb:


> Das einzige was peinlich ist, ist deine Rechtschreibung, du Opfer



Er informiert wenigstens, und du schimpfst wie ein Halbstarker.


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Löffel3000 schrieb:


> Das einzige was peinlich ist, ist deine Rechtschreibung, du Opfer



"Wer vom Herkömmlichen abweicht, ist das Opfer des Außergewöhnlichen; wer im Herkömmlichen bleibt, ist der Sklave desselben. Zugrunde gerichtet wird man auf jeden Fall." (Friedrich Nietzsche)


Zum Thema:

Grafik so wie sie ist ist in Ordnung, Gameplay macht ein Spiel aus (siehe AOC)


----------

